# Meet Apple!



## southerncomfort (2 October 2022)

This is Apple, a 1 year old rescue cat.

She is loving exploring the land and outbuildings here and has already proved to be an excellent mouser!

All we know is that she was surrendered as her previous owners could no longer take care of her.


----------



## Amymay (2 October 2022)

So pretty 💕💕


----------



## View (2 October 2022)

Oh i bet she is a character - love the purpose in her eyes in the first photo.


----------



## Shady (2 October 2022)

Gorgeous !. That looks like an amazing place for her to live. Lucky girl . x


----------



## Rumtytum (2 October 2022)

Gosh, what a darling 💕!
She has purposeful whiskers and paws  😀


----------



## ycbm (2 October 2022)

She fell on her feet there! 
.


----------



## Barton Bounty (2 October 2022)

Shes gorgeous, home for life now ♥️


----------



## dixie (2 October 2022)

Lovely 🥰


----------



## Cloball (2 October 2022)

I love her little hat.


----------



## ArklePig (2 October 2022)

Beautiful! And what a lucky little cat to land with you!


----------



## NinjaPony (2 October 2022)

What a cutie, she’s a lucky girl!


----------



## southerncomfort (2 October 2022)

She is the funniest little thing.

The first 2 weeks here she was absolutely demented.  Spent most of her time hanging off the curtains or trying to climb up doors! 

She's calmed down significantly now but is still very playful.


----------



## julesjoy (2 October 2022)

Oh she's beautiful! Congratulations to you and her!


----------



## Archangel (2 October 2022)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## fetlock (2 October 2022)

She's beautiful


----------



## scats (2 October 2022)

Oh she’s gorgeous!


----------



## HashRouge (2 October 2022)

Oh she's lovely, gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 October 2022)

What had she spotted in 2nd pic? Bless her, she looks lovely.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (3 October 2022)

She is lovely, you are so lucky.  I would love another cat but just not possible with my current dogs.


----------



## southerncomfort (3 October 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			What had she spotted in 2nd pic? Bless her, she looks lovely.
		
Click to expand...

The dog! 😀


----------



## Bionic Boy (3 October 2022)

She is very pretty


----------



## Bradsmum (3 October 2022)

Very sad she had to be surrendered but she's certainly fallen on her feet. Cat paradise by the looks of it. Very pretty.


----------



## Baywonder (3 October 2022)

Oh she is beautiful!


----------



## silv (3 October 2022)

She is lovely, nice markings too.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 October 2022)

So is she boss of the dog yet? 🤭


----------



## southerncomfort (4 October 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			So is she boss of the dog yet? 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Very much so!


----------

